# Got a free tread mill



## black85vette (Sep 26, 2009)

Bit of good timing. Was over at my son's house and his neighbor put this out for trash pick up. Been keeping my eye out for an old treadmill to scrounge a motor out of. Motor was running fine but the belt and rollers were really cheap junk and it didn't work well as a tread mill. So, tore it apart then took "the beast" to it. (My Dewalt saw used for demolition work)  End result: motor, electronics, motor mount, and some bits of box tubing from the frame. Motor is DC PM 2hp @ 6000 rpm.  woohoo1


----------



## tel (Sep 26, 2009)

Nice haul. You don't hardly ever come across those over here - guess we still got too much ground to tread on.


----------



## black85vette (Sep 26, 2009)

Guess we are too soft over here. We do our walk-about in an air conditioned room with a TV and electric treadmill.  :big:


----------



## Tin Falcon (Sep 26, 2009)

wow nice big motor 
one I bought had a 1 horse I think the one i have now is only 1/2 or maybe 3/4 horse.
Tin


----------



## Foozer (Sep 26, 2009)

They work well, real happy with the one I scoured. More than enough power, leave the belt slightly on the less snug side for safety slippage. The flywheel mass causes the machine to take a bit to come to a stop, but other than that its a nice deal all around.

Sure beats changing belts, just a push of a button till a nice cutting speed is found. Normally only draws around 400 watts so at least my 2hp isn't power hungry and plenty of reserve to take a cut that makes me backbone shiver.

Keep us informed on the changeover

Robert


----------



## tmuir (Sep 26, 2009)

Score.
Never seen one of those on a kerb side collection here.
My neighbour has one but may not like me chopping it up to improve my lathe. :big:


----------



## vlmarshall (Sep 26, 2009)

Nice! I picked up one from a coworker, but it needs a speed controller. A few weeks before that, a neighbor was throwing one away, but pride kept be from dragging it down the street to scrap it out. :wall:


----------



## black85vette (Sep 26, 2009)

Vernon  said:
			
		

> but pride kept be from dragging it down the street to scrap it out.



You have GOT to get over that!!! Heck, I'll even ask them to help me carry it down the street.  

It is funny though that around here people put stuff out at the curb even when it is not trash pick up day if they think it is something someone else might want.  I put stone work around all my flower planters this past summer and had about 15 timbers that I had used as a border.  Put them out at the street with a paper sign that said "FREE" and they were gone in a couple of hours. I have also set out an old gas powered edger and other old garage items.


----------



## Kermit (Sep 26, 2009)

Same way it works in my neighborhood Blackvette. 

I've even seen a complete computer with keyboard and monitor setting on a curb. It wasn't there on my way back to house a few minutes later.
 ;D


----------



## shred (Sep 26, 2009)

Sweet. That motor and controller look just like the "Argord" pair Surplus Center used to sell-- lots of people use those for various tools and tasks.


----------



## lugnut (Sep 27, 2009)

That motor looks a lot like the one I just finished putting on my grizzly 9X20 Lathe. I took that big old flywheel off and made a toothed gear for the motor. I also bought a $3 10k potentiometer from Radio Shack to control the speed. Works great, I can run it down to 60 rpm and up to a 1000 with gearing on the lathe.
Mel


----------



## Mo deller (Sep 27, 2009)

Lucky timing indeed. Just for anyone who doesn't know you should have a local Freecycle and cheapcycle group. 
http://www.freecycle.org/

You still have to be a bit lucky and sort through lots of mail but I have got some good stuff over the years and recently a widescreen tv and digibox for free. I did also get a treadmill but not the powered type  Keeps us fit though.

Peter


----------



## black85vette (Sep 27, 2009)

lugnut  said:
			
		

> I took that big old flywheel off and made a toothed gear for the motor. Mel



How did you remove the old flywheel? Does not have much of a flange and I don't think any of my pullers will work.  ???  ???


----------



## black85vette (Sep 27, 2009)

Diymania  said:
			
		

> Why not just leave it on ? It makes for smoother running.



I agree. I was just thinking about making a V-belt pulley for it so I could drive my jack shaft directly. But, then again I could make a pulley to match the ribbed one on the motor.


----------



## shred (Sep 27, 2009)

On the motors I have, there's a 1/2"-13 left-hand thread on the flywheel end that I thought was used to hold it on.


----------



## black85vette (Sep 27, 2009)

shred  said:
			
		

> On the motors I have, there's a 1/2"-13 left-hand thread on the flywheel end that I thought was used to hold it on.



I will have to go take another look. It looked pressed on to me, but could be threaded.


----------



## lugnut (Sep 27, 2009)

shred is right it is a left hand thread. You will need to get a hold of the other end of the shaft with a vice grip to remove the left hand threaded flywheel. The reason I removed the flywheel is that there was now room for it and I figured the weight of the step pulley that was next in line in the set up would make up the difference. The hardest part was making a toothed pulley out of the groved section of the original pulley/ flywheel, which I cut out of the center so I could use the left handed internal threads.
mel


----------



## black85vette (Sep 27, 2009)

Yep. You guys are correct. It was LH thread and not very tight. Sure glad I didn't try one of my pullers on it!!!!!  oh:

A point each for saving me a bunch of pain and suffering. tnx


----------



## lugnut (Sep 28, 2009)

black85vette, what are you planning to power with the motor?
mEL


----------



## lathe nut (Nov 15, 2009)

I have been looking for one for several months and finally one came up on that group called FREECYCLE.ORG they are all over the country, it said new, just stopped working, went and got it, small wire unplugged under the control panel worked great it was the Sears $ 750,00 dollar one, well the Mrs took it and proud to say that she uses it every night so I am on the hunt again, I have two 109's lathe that I want to put them on, will be watching how you fellow mount them, happy hunting, Lathe Nut


----------

